# What do you call this common symptom I often feel, when I get sick?



## JackC83 (Dec 22, 2012)

I've always felt this symptom since I was a kid, and could NEVER really describe it well. Even to doctors. 

It's like a sore throat, but more distal to the Pharynx and more likely within the nasopharyngeal chamber. A little bit later, my nose begins to get congested,... but not immediately upon sensation of this soreness. In fact, my nasopharyngeal passage is very much clear at first onset of this particular symptom. As the illness progresses, often the soreness seems to "move" or "migrate" into a sore throat, and then finally it "migrates" to my lungs, where soreness gives way to coughing... 

But what exactly do you call that symptom of a "sore nasopharynx"? It causes me great discomfort, kills my appetite completely, and makes it painful to swallow, and just... misery. This sore nasopharynx is isually the first symptom I notice that makes me think I may have a cold. There may be OTHER symptoms (muscle soreness, fatigue), which I might not notice or just explain away for other causes... UNTIL I start feeling the soreness in my nasopharynx. 

Both the sore nasopharynx and sore throat are the *WORST* symptoms I feel from this illness. I believe it's usually just a common cold that causes that symptom... as all the other symptoms are for a cold. I typically consider my cold "over with", when the "soreness" goes away and turns into a cough. 

Drinking plenty of HOT fluids (not warm... hot, as in almost painfully hot) seems to alleviate the pain.... at least while drinking them. I have LOW tolerance for orange juice, and frankly... any cold beverages or cold foods... ESPECIALLY ice cream. I begin to favor soups (which I typically HATE when I'm perfectly healthy), because it's therapheutic (sp?) to eat a bowl of hot soup as opposed to something dry that might irritate my nasopharynx further. 

So anyways... what the heck do you call that symptom? 

ETA: NO I WON'T GO TO A DOCTOR FOR THIS! It's just a common cold, I'm sure... I've felt this same symptom all my life whenever I got sick, and I've explained it to doctors plenty of times, and they never seemed too concerned with it. I'm just curious about what it's called. But I sure as hell won't go to a doctor over a stupid common cold.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thread closed per this rule


> No Medical Advice
> 
> To ensure the safety of everyone, EMTLife participants are not allowed to provide or seek medical advice via the forum, private message, or via EMTLife's email feature. Information contained on or made available through EMTLife is not intended to and does not constitute medical advice or recommendations of any kind. Participants seeking medical advice or treatment should contact their physician or local emergency services.


----------

